# duda Supresor de Picos



## kiws (Feb 9, 2011)

que tal, espero me puedan ayudar con un problema que tengo, he estado investigando en Internet sobre los supresores de picos y nomas he encontrado definiciones, mi duda es como calculo los valores para hacer un supresor de picos y cual es la diferencia entre un regulador y este.  (lo necesito para una estación industrial) 

muchas gracias por su atención.


----------



## rojjo (Feb 10, 2011)

Hola:

a nivel conceptual, un regulador puede ayudar a mantener un nivel de voltaje de tal forma que las variaciones no afecten al equipo que intentas protejer.

las variaciones de tensión pueden ocurrir por energización de algún equipo o por la desconexión del mismo, sin embargo estas variaciones de tensión pueden o no mantenerse mientras perdure la acción(conexión o desconexión).

los picos o transitorios son generados (regularmente) en un instante de tiempo muy corto en la conexión de los aparatos especialmente aquellos que utilizan motores.

un supresor de picos o transitorios está constituido por un arreglo de filtros LC en conjunto con varistores los cuales reaccionan ante las variaciones repentinas de voltaje.

finalmente para reafirmar lo expuesto, a manera de ejemplo, un regulador de tensión puede funcionar si en una alimentación de 110vac, este incrementa a 140vac ó decrementa a 90Vac. En cambio un supresor de transitorios va a operar si este incrementa a 200VAC en 1ms.

para una estación industrial no veo la necesidad de fabricar alguno pues existen infinidad de equipos comerciales bien diseñados a precios no tan altos y que además están probados conforme a normas internacionales.

espero y te haya servido de algo

saludos


----------

